# 86 Stanza Service Manual questions



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

I've been thinking of buying a service manual, but I have a question. It seems Nissan made some changes to the 1986 year model Stanza Wagon mid year. The one I have has a production date of 7/1986.

Did they make two service manuals an earlier or later one?

Does anyone know why they changed stuff mid year? What the changes were?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

I thought the change was mid year on the '87. I ran into that question a couple of times by suppliers when ordering things fo my '87, there was 2 different ignition distributers used in the '87. I have the dealer manual for my '87 and there was only one available for that year.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There was a service manual for the Stanza Wagon are as follows:

1986: P/N: 2M1086
1987: P/N: 2M1087
1988: P/N: 2M1088

The can be ordered through your Nissan dealer or directly from:

DDS Distribution Services
20770 Westwood Drive
Strongsville, OH 44136

Phone and FAX:

East Coast and Central States:
(440) 572-0725 FAX: (216) 572-0815
Western States:
(562) 698-2688 FAX: (562) 698-2788

Model year can be identified by the year of emissions certification listed on the emissions certification sticker under the hood.


----------

